# Amazed



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I watch Ebay alot. Maybe too much. I see many crazy things. Mainly prices
asked by sellers. Usually these things do not sell. I was looking at completed
auctions this morning and saw something that floored me. An original box for
a 24416 sold for over 1500.00. Box only. 40 bids. Box did look in very nice
condition. Seems nuts to me but I am not a cardboard collector. Most of the boxes
I see are rotting cardboard. When I buy a car I do like the box. But not a deal breaker.
In this case, my opinion, buyers drove the price up to crazy level.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds like someone* REALLY* wanted that box. I know of at least one person that will *NUKE* an auction. That is, if they really want something, they will enter a max bid that is way above what anyone else would ever bid. But $1500 for a box. That’s just crazy…or someone that has way too much disposable income.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 24416 Northwestern reefer has a rarity of (5), not a car that often is for sale. In E condition, no box, it will sell for $2k. The box stamped for this car is more rare than the car, if a collector has the car, or even better the car and the set it was used in, this box would have great value. There must have been multiple bidders to the end to generate that price. This kind of bidding and high prices for rare items happens all the time in the Lionel world but is uncommon with Gilbert items.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not because of this box, I am thinking the Gilbert world is growing. Maybe because of guys like me.
4 years in and looking to expand their collection. Almost all decent items sell on Ebay. Unless there
is a crazy start price. Hudsons and K5s all sell at a higher price. A K5 with the large motor sells for
over 200.00. All this is good to see. Right now the value of my collection is safe for what I have paid
out. Not that I did this for an investment but you don't want to realize you have wasted your money
and will not get much of it back.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I don’t care how much I get back....that’ll be my kids problem.....


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> I watch Ebay alot. Maybe too much. I see many crazy things. Mainly prices
> asked by sellers. Usually these things do not sell. I was looking at completed
> auctions this morning and saw something that floored me. An original box for
> a 24416 sold for over 1500.00. Box only. 40 bids. Box did look in very nice
> ...


I couldn't agree more mopac. I'm with you. If I get a car with a nice box that is a plus but by no means a deal breaker if there is no box. 1500.00 for cardboard??? I haven't checked that set number yet but no matter. That is just crazy. I did see a set box on eBay the other night at some crazy price but really didn't pay any attention to it. I don't think it was this one. To each their own. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

One mans ceiling....... I've heard or the collectors desire. Try this one for fun.

1680+









Might be the same seller as the box.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lets talk about cardboard for a bit. Below is an item that is nothing but cardboard, the #200 Boys at the Crossing. These dealer displays are rare. Finding one MSOB is equivalent to a unicorn. Of course most collectors and operators are not interested in owning one, that's good because there are so few. Included are the OB, about 2'x3'x3/4", and the original assembly instructions. I took a quick picture but the display case I have it in reflects the light from the windows. This is by far the most expensive Gilbert item I ever purchased. It is on display in the guest bedroom used by visitors to the train layout, it used to be in my office. Its just cardboard. Be kind to us cardboard collectors, it might be an incurable illness.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got no problem with that kind of cardboard. In fact, I like it. I've seen a lot of those dealer displays. In fact my local hobby shop that close 3 years ago has several different ones thanks to the previous owner of that shop who owned for 48 years. There is a basement in this hobby shop that is closed to the public but since I knew the original owner I got to see the collection of Gilbert and Lionel advertising he had gotten over the years. When Jerry bought the shop and owned it for 18 years. I asked him if he gotten all that advertising material. He took me down stairs and there it all still was. This stuff includes not only American Flyer and Lionel train stand up displays but also Erector set wall signs as well. Since we are talking 66 years total here, you can only imagine what train posters and stand up displays were accumulated. When Jerry closed the shop, he took all that stuff and now has it in his basement. with his Lionel layout. Yes all the original shipping containers were also kept. None of it is for sale. I tried to get just one wall poster. Nope. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Perhaps you just did not offer enough money. For the right price I would sell mine. He has A LOT of money hiding in that basement. He should at least photograph it so there is documentation, there may be known but undocumented versions of the displays in his basement.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

It's good to see that collecting covers all of the history not just some pieces. It is quite heart warming.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I also have a large collection of Ads from the late 40's through the late 50's. A part of my collection I have never posted about.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Perhaps you just did not offer enough money. For the right price I would sell mine. He has A LOT of money hiding in that basement. He should at least photograph it so there is documentation, there may be known but undocumented versions of the displays in his basement.


Tom, money wasn't the issue. First off, he doesn't need the money. Second, he swore he would never sell any of the advertising he has at any price. He does have everything photographed and has everything insured. Not many people even know Jerry has all that he has because he doesn't want the notoriety and people bothering him trying to buy something. After he closed the store and moved it all to his basement, at his invitation, I visited him. His basement train room is magnificent. Beautiful large layout and 3 walls covered with posters and stand up displays here and there with the 4th 20 foot wall having a full wall built-in wood display case filled with vintage and modern pricey Lionel. Truly amazing. No I have no pictures. That is the one rule he strictly sticks to. He is pretty private about his train collection and all the advertising. He just turned 80 and really doesn't want to be bothered. I was just lucky enough to get to know him first as a steady customer then as a friend. Every year the small town where he lives puts on some kind of a shindig. He also has a very large out doors G gauge layout within his walled in back yard. He opens that up once a year as his contribution to the town's celebration. I guess being a life long Lionel collector and owning a hobby shop had it's perks. He said he had his house built around the basement train room. I have no doubt. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerry was a man with a plan and it is nice that the shared that plan with you. What a great memory.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A house with a full basement 5 doors up the street from us just came on the market. Very few houses in SoCal have basements. This one has a 600sqft room plus a 6 car garage in the basement level. The post above reminded me again how trains and basements can go well together. Hmmm.
I get the private part, my neighbors do not know about the train collection. Some day that collection will sell or be donated to a museum unless he has heirs that want the collection.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom, Jerry is a unique individual. He his 2 adult children who could care less about trains or any part of that fabulous collection. His wife has told me that she wants nothing to do with any of it either. Jerry has an upstairs wall mounted glass case with the Girls Train set in it and a GGI set below it. She said that was all she wants. There is a children's museum near Illinois State University in Normal Ill. only 25 miles from me. They will be the beneficiary of everything in his collection. He already donated a simple loop of track and one of the first Lion Chief sets to them. I've seen it. Along with the train set he included some spare buildings he had. It is all kid friendly. I just hope those running that museum know what they are doing with such a large collection and that layout. He built it in modular form so it can be taken apart fairly "easily". He told me that his will is set up so that nothing gets sold off. 

Tom it sounds like temptation is knocking on your door with that house and it's basement. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Doc' said:


> Jerry was a man with a plan and it is nice that the shared that plan with you. What a great memory.


Yes indeed Doug. I am one of the lucky 5 people. There may be more but I doubt it. The only thing he made everybody promise, beside no picture taking, was just to keep his train collection secret and don't be telling anybody about what he has. The strange thing is, when he had the store, he rarely even mentioned his home layout. He had a multi scale layout in the store for demonstration and selling purposes. Based on the quality of that layout, I suspected his home version was way bigger and better. It is. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I like it i think its pretty cool.

Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep it is. Being only one of 3 Gilbert American Flyer collectors that came into the store. Not many of us around here. Down state there are several. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Most museums require a cash donation to fund the display and its maintenance as a condition of accepting the gift if the collection is large. I suspect we will stay where we are at this point in our lives.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know any of the details of the donation to the museum. Typical Jerry. As to moving at ANY stage of life, moving was the least favorite thing I have ever done. Like you, I am where I am at this stage of life. I couldn't imagine why or how I could manage it. No Thanks. I don't know how you did as much moving as you did in your life. I realize you were younger then. Especially since it wasn't exactly across town. My move to Phoenix and back was enough to convince me to never make another long distance move. Right now a move across the street would be a major undertaking. No thanks. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Moving is not so bad when you know going in the new place is temporary. In addition to the corporate relocations, we did five local moves just to upgrade houses. We have been treating this house as our last so consequently we are not prepared to move, it would be a big challenge.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

AFGP9 said:


> Right now a move across the street would be a major undertaking. No thanks.
> Kenny


I'm with you both, my wife and I found 10 acres a while back and we are nested in for the duration. Kenny lets hope they don't move the street on you.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom yes it is always a challenge to move. I suppose if you know going in the place you move to is temporary you can expect to move and be prepared. After seeing your layout, that alone would stop me from moving. Doug funny you mention the across the street moving. The street 1 block over has been widened from 2 lanes to 4 lanes. If I lived on that street, I would surely be dreading moving across the street since it would be twice as far! lol It sounds like you have a great place there with 10 acres. I would be in for the duration as well. Nice. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, if I moved I would have the layout builder move the layout and reassemble it. The biggest issue would be that with a larger space I would want the layout expanded to fit the space. That is reason enough not to move.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Isn't that always the case? More room means a bigger layout. To think I built my first HO layout around 1978 in a small bedroom in another house, and had my meager AF collection and the set I got for Christmas in 1954, on shelving then fast forward to what I have now seems like another life time. Of course back then I was drag racing all over so there really wasn't much train time except in the winter so that HO layout satisfied my train mind then. I just realized that was more than 40 years ago!! 

Kenny


----------

